# fishing Report 1-23-19



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

You can fish the Marshy Hope if you don't mind a little ice. You can't fish the upper creek/ federalsburg marina it's has ice. Must be some fish out there. These guys go almost every day. No fish for me. All the areas I fish have ice. Stay warm guys.
View attachment 59319






View attachment 59323


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Those guys are real hard core fishermen. Too damn cold for these old bones. Stay warm Andy.


----------



## Jerry Norris (Oct 14, 2016)

Andy, tie up a couple of drop shot rigs like I posted on your other thread and stick on a couple of either bare #4 hooks or some bare 1/16 or 1/32 oz. jig heads and put on some small plastics like you are using to catch the perch and crappie in the ponds. Put a 1/2 oz. sinker on the rig and cast out there and slow retrieve it across the bottom. If they are catching perch you can catch them too.


----------



## Pajigging machin (Oct 3, 2015)

I agree with Jerry. The thought is the weight stirs up the bottom and attracts perch


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

Jerry Norris said:


> Andy, tie up a couple of drop shot rigs like I posted on your other thread and stick on a couple of either bare #4 hooks or some bare 1/16 or 1/32 oz. jig heads and put on some small plastics like you are using to catch the perch and crappie in the ponds. Put a 1/2 oz. sinker on the rig and cast out there and slow retrieve it across the bottom. If they are catching perch you can catch them too.


 Thanks Jerry, but them guys are not fishing for perch. They are fishing for and catching very large blue cat fish. 400 Lbs last week. No fish are moving up the creek yet. It will happen soon. I do pretty good fishing my way for pan fish. 

Pajigging machin came down to fish with me in Oxford for perch. I think he seen I do OK with my little jig. I can cast it a good ways out, and I just wait until it hits bottom if the fish are deep. 
Pajigging machin was using a drop shoot, I think? I am setting at the computer listening to the wind outside. Might just go hunting for open water for tomorrow. Very windy!


----------



## Pajigging machin (Oct 3, 2015)

Nope Andy I only use drop shot in cold water conditions. Now I did have tandem jigs on but only cuz I know it's very easy to catch double header white perch. Cold water crappie I fish the same way but that's more for putting more attraction in the water


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

Pajigging machin said:


> Nope Andy I only use drop shot in cold water conditions. Now I did have tandem jigs on but only cuz I know it's very easy to catch double header white perch. Cold water crappie I fish the same way but that's more for putting more attraction in the water


Thanks Pa, I knew you were fishing something for deep water. Is tandem jigs something like a drop shot rig? I use to fish the way you guys fish. I just didn't know what them rigs were called. I kept a boat at Owens Boat Yard for about 15 years. Before I owned a boat I rented a boat from Mr. Swagger that worked for Owens Marina. I fished the Susky and North East Rivers for 25-30 years. That's where all my bass pictures come from. Caught a lot of perch in them rivers. It was fun while it lasted. I'm almost done now. :fishing:


----------



## CYT (Nov 9, 2015)

Pajigging machin said:


> Nope Andy I only use drop shot in cold water conditions. Now I did have tandem jigs on but only cuz I know it's very easy to catch double header white perch. Cold water crappie I fish the same way but that's more for putting more attraction in the water


Interesting Pa. 
What is your plastic of choice in the winter when drop shotting perch and crappie? Small 2" flukes or curly tail grubs maybe?
I might need to try that for cold water bassin.


----------



## Pajigging machin (Oct 3, 2015)

Yes Andy a tandem rig is like a drop shot with out the weight on the bottom


----------



## Pajigging machin (Oct 3, 2015)

Cyt my plastic of choice depends on situation. Like my 1st choice is always dbl trout magnet. Now if lots of my family with me I will be different from everyone until we figure out what the fish like. So darts hair jigs baby flukes all straight plastic jigs get thrown in the winter. We on throw curly tails in the spring when fish chase more


----------



## Pajigging machin (Oct 3, 2015)

I will try to post pictures of my tandem rig combos soon. Panfish start to pick up early March here. Until then it's walleye fishing on Sundays for me


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

Pajigging machin said:


> I will try to post pictures of my tandem rig combos soon. Panfish start to pick up early March here. Until then it's walleye fishing on Sundays for me


 Post some walleye pictures with reports. We have cabin fever.


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

The rain got rid of the ice, but the water is almost muddy. High cold muddy water not good for me. Cat fish water.


----------



## CYT (Nov 9, 2015)

Pajigging machin said:


> I will try to post pictures of my tandem rig combos soon. Panfish start to pick up early March here. Until then it's walleye fishing on Sundays for me


Walleye fishing?....nice!
We certainly don't have that on the Eastern shore.

Send some pics and good luck.


----------

